# Bike Rental for Death Ride



## mkgal4 (Aug 13, 2008)

Does anybody know of a place to rent a nice road bike for the Death Ride in July, 2011? I'll be flying into Reno and can rent anywhere between there and Markleeville. I need to fly out Sunday around noon, so I need a way to return the bike in time to catch my flight. I'd hate to pay a ridiculous fee to ship or fly my bike out with me. Thanks!!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know of any, but...................

Check with your airline.
Southwest is $25 each way
Alaska is $50

How much is it worth the have your bike with you? The death ride isn't just some fun cruise around the park. Having a bike you know you can be on for hours really helps.


----------



## legsoledd (Feb 21, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> The death ride isn't just some fun cruise around the park.


 Sure it is. It's fun for a few miles after leaving Turtle Rock Park and fun for a few miles before you get back to TRP. It's the miles in between that are painful. 

Seriously, most athletes I know that do long distance triathlon or bike races ship their bikes rather than rent. If you are aren't comfortable disassembling the bike, your local bike shop will probably disassemble and box it for you, then you would need to contact a local shop in Reno to help reassemble the week of DR. Renting a bike would be quicker and easier, but having the same bike you trained on is important.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

by the end of the DR last year I hated my bike....can't imagine how I'd feel about someone else's rental.....may have just left it on the road and gone home


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

For logistics your choices are going to be an LBS in Reno, Carson City or South Lake Tahoe (slight detour). I would not be surprised if other people do the same thing. Your best bet may be to compile a list of bike stores in those cities and start calling them up. You'll want to get the right bike in the right size for the right days, so I'd get on it right away.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> I don't know of any, but...................
> 
> Check with your airline.
> Southwest is $25 each way
> ...


I just checked the Southwest web site, it's $50 each way. Still a lot less than American's $150.


----------



## mkgal4 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.
I'll check into shipping my bike for the ride and take it home with me on the plane Sunday. I certainly would prefer taking my own bike for the DR.
I'm kind of stuck with Delta since I have some flight vouchers that expire soon. Delta's bike fees are the highest and somewhat obscene (it figures). Southwest has the best bike rates but I'm several hours away from a SW airport hub and don't want to waste my Delta vouchers.
Of course, if I don't rent a bike then I can't blame the bike if I don't get all 5 pass stickers! (jk :devil: )


----------



## mkgal4 (Aug 13, 2008)

(Sorry, my reply got placed in the wrong spot. I appreciate your input too, rzims and ukbloke!)


----------



## number1dane (Jul 8, 2006)

I recently rented a bike from Bike Habitat in Carson City, excellent service for a top end bike with triple chain ring - just what you need for death ride


----------

